# Prowler Lynx



## JeffandSuzanne (Oct 16, 2001)

We are thinking about buying a Prowler Lynx Model 830-Y.  Does anyone out there have good words or bad words to say about Prowler Lynx in particular or Fleetwood products in general?  Where is Consumer Reports when you need 'em!

Jeff and Suzanne


----------



## Will Daniels (Oct 16, 2001)

Prowler Lynx

Hi,Jeff & Suzanne;That is a pretty big unit,I hope you have something pretty big to pull it with as Fleetwood units tend to be on the heavy side.From what I have read on this and other sites,the newer ones have quality control problems,particularly in the fit and finish,so check it over very carefully.Buying from a reputable dealer can be a big plus.Good Luck.


----------



## cgrmac (Mar 13, 2002)

Prowler Lynx

Hi Jeff & Suzanne,
We too are shopping for a new TT. We looked at a Terry Dakota Ultralite and it's twin the Prowler Lynx both by Fleetwood. Both were impressive at first, then we looked closer. Quality was less than expected and storage was sparce. Many features were "optional". Fleetwood does have a large network of dealers and our experience with our local have been nothing but possitive.  After shopping around we found Forest River has a line of ultralite trailer called Flagstaff and it seems to be a better built unit.  More features and better storage have made us seriously consider this TT. But we are also looking for feedback from anyone that has experience with this brand.


----------



## mike (Mar 18, 2002)

Prowler Lynx

quote:
Hi Jeff & Suzanne,
We too are shopping for a new TT. We looked at a Terry Dakota Ultralite and it's twin the Prowler Lynx both by Fleetwood. Both were impressive at first, then we looked closer. Quality was less than expected and storage was sparce. Many features were "optional". Fleetwood does have a large network of dealers and our experience with our local have been nothing but possitive.  After shopping around we found Forest River has a line of ultralite trailer called Flagstaff and it seems to be a better built unit.  More features and better storage have made us seriously consider this TT. But we are also looking for feedback from anyone that has experience with this brand.





mike
1990 suburban 350 3.73
2001 prowler lynx 829s


----------



## mike (Mar 18, 2002)

Prowler Lynx

How you doing

  I owned a 1998 forest river ultra lite same as the flafstaff, but different name like the lynx and dakota. it was a 23 foot trailer that served us very well, we loved that trailer but just outgrew it.
  In 2001 we bought a prowler lynx 829s which we love more, maybe it could be the size but it is very much the same construction as the forest river, on both units they had the fiberglass sides and aluminum frame, I must say that the floor in the prowler seemed more sturdy than the rockwood, but to be honest I would look at either brand if I was going to purchase another trailer, In my opinion I would go with the floorplan that would fit my needs the best, My prowler is 29'11" long and weighs 4300# with all the options. 

mike 







mike
1990 suburban 350 3.73
2001 prowler lynx 829s


----------

